# Luminox 3000 Series battery



## Cabbai

Hi gentlemen,
I own a Luminox Series 3000 (with the infamous NAVY SEALS dial) that needs a new battery and would like to know wich one needs. I lost its papers so I don't even know the module # and manufacturer. I'd like to order one before opening the watch and would also love to use a longer lasting battery that fits.
TIA,
Juan


----------



## ecalzo

look at here man
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=96298
it will be the same of traser p6500 i think,,,
;-)


----------



## patriotfirst

Any jeweler who does watch repair should know which one it takes. I have one, and I just take to the mall watch pagoda and have them do it there. That is where I bought so maybe that is why they are able to fix it. 

Honestly I am done with watches that require battery. I had a 5.11 watch and that requires 2 batteries. One for the analog portion of the watch and the other for digital calculator and what not. 6 months after getting both battries relaced, one battery died and the other one died 2 months ago. I am done..


----------



## Cabbai

Well, in case some of you are interested.
This watch takes a ref# 395 or SR927SW silver dioxyde battery.
Thanks


----------



## ecalzo

from the longest thread about H3 watches battery here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=96298
i quote Ghillie



Ghillie said:


> Traser sent me Ronda manuals for both.
> Verdict is:
> P6500 (Ronda 515 movt) & P6502 (Ronda 715). And they both take the 395
> battery.


Thanks Ghillie :-!


----------

